# Waltham Police Academy



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Just wondering if there are any grads from the Waltham Academy? I was there in '94
-Piper


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahh the Country Club days of Polos and Shoes. Or are you with the Env. Police? We had a class of 22 that started in March of 94.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

No Delta, Capt. Forte runs Detectives. The academy only had two classes of Polos. The rest wore either Dickies or Uniforms. It's too bad because we had a good rep as a tough but fair academy.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> What's Steve Taranto up to these days?


He's teaching the R/I academy now.

Class 25. And I must say he is a great instructor.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I was in that class w/ the 22 EPO recruits, but we wore the Khaki uniforms. I wonder if the mirror our class gave to the Academy is still there? 
I remember Lt. Forte (I think he is a Capt now?) using a variation of that SNL Skit, "I don't care how you feel, so long as you look marvelous." I have always tried to wear my uniform well and he is a big part of that.
What was that nearby campus? Bentley? I think there was a mother of hill we ran up everyday with Sgt Wicks.


----------

